# Colson



## fatbike (Mar 3, 2012)

I just couldn't resist reliving it! Well, I'm big into Colson's and really have a thing for them mostly 36-39 models deluxe Colson stems and wild paint schemes. I stumbled across this bike one evening with my girlfriend going on two summers ago. We were in search for a dinning room table that seemed to take for ever and was becoming a complete drag. I was at the point of please baby lets not even bother getting one at this point, we will eat on the couch and call it good. Anyhow she persuaded me to look at another dinning table at Cost-Plus market one of those places guys really do not enjoy going too. Anyhow, I was thinking a couple months before this find how bad I wanted to find a 37 Commander and talking to a friend Ron about it. And he replied Oooh! The 37 Commander has been in search for a lot of years and well it hasn't been located yet in the hobby that he knew of. I became obsessed that it would appear. Anyhow so we get out of the car at Cost plus parking lot and notice a new type clothing store on the way to where we were going, which had a lot of antique decor as part of the hip clothing appeal through a local antique dealer. The store was closed for the night. We peeked in the window and I noticed a bike, ah! That looks like a Colson. My girl starts laughing at me,  and say's oh jeez! Whatcha going to do, there closed sweetheart. Well, I'm obviously going to camp out in the door way until they open tomorrow morning. Ha! I had a lot going through my mind needles to say for the next long grueling 14 hours. So all my crazy research over the past months and the night of attempting to get this bike no matter what ever it will take. It was a hard night not knowing if was the real deal, it was hard to see it in detail at night. All that went through my mind was it had to be either a 37 or 38 and I really didn't care but was hoping for the best that it was indeed a 37. By boring I was paranoid and kind of freaking out that I wanted to make sure and get there when the doors opened and also not seem to excited and prepared to make some kind of deal to get out the door. Long story short I took my dog for a walk before work, which was her B-day, not mine, but felt like mine. The doors opened and I walked over to the bike, checked how much and flipped the bike over and noticed it was dated 1937 and said I will take the bike. The sales girl said that was fast. It was a complete high. The bike really had nothing on other than a lot of bad middle weight 60s parts, a sward off fork tube at the top the head set, one from original wheel and a couple cracks on the frame by the head tube. There is no way anyone could have known what the bike was, not badge, bizarre frame with middle weight bicycle parts. Basically was buying the frame but that was all that was important. That was my hobby find. How the heck did it end up with me in my city. I later reached the antique dealer to see if there were any random parts that could of belong to the bike I purchased from the clothing store. The bike was purchased as part of a container of antiques from the East coast. That is all I know. If anyone has a 37 or 38 Commander please post pix! I wild love to see another one. I've seen pix of Scott's wow! Super great bicycle!



I have to thank Phil Marshal and Ron Summer for helping me identify It's authenticity and Ron, Scott McCasky, Ted Lusher and Geo for help getting the correct parts so far for the bike. And a big thanks to my girlfriend, you got to love your women right? I still working on getting a few more crucial parts. Still have a ways to go. I still can't believe I hit the holy grail with my brand of bicycle.

Thanks for reading my dorky bicycle find story.
Derek


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Super Find*

Super bike find and good story but did you get your Table.  Moral of story go with wife or girlfriend hopefully something will turn-up that you really want.
Tony


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah! Thank you Tony. We did finally get a table. We went through two of them "another story" before actually having our current dinning table set that we love and use, and of coarse the girlfriend is happy with.


----------



## Boris (Mar 4, 2012)

You're lucky! We just use TV trays.


----------



## Boris (Mar 4, 2012)

Seriously though, this is truly a great find of an important bicycle and I'm glad that you had the knowledge to save it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 4, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Seriously though, this is truly a great find of an important bicycle and I'm glad that you had the knowledge to save it.




Thats just great,the bike you always wanted and a table to work on it.It dont get no better then that.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah! Totally Tony. Thanks Dave, I do appreciate it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2012)

what color are you going to use on that super cool bike?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe black and red like the headlining fleet Commander in the 37 catalog like the bad photo shown. I've notice the original for which sawed off at the top is red. So red fork and black frame with yellow stripes. At some point I would like to see what can be revealed under the house blue paint. If there is anything under the house paint than I might just leave it no matter how much is missing.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2012)

probably a good idea if there is any question on real or repop bike being brought up.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2012)

True Mark, but this is the real deal. The impostures were made and mimic after the 1936 Commander model in which is a smaller frame altogether and with no flow to the frame. And the rack I acquired fits the real frame like a glove and doesn't work on the impostures, Its been tried before with this very rack with impostures. Plus this frame is dated. If anyone here has ever seen a Commander tricycle and noticed the work inside and underneath the fixed tank where it mended to the top bars" It's no wonder why these bikes don't pop up" they cracked and broke at the head-tube, they didn't last" well it is done the same way with the full size Commander. No way you could ever mimic one if you never seen one up close. Mine matches one to the T.



Here are two more Colson projects i'm working on as well... a 37 Imperial and a 39 Imperial.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the 39...beautiful bike and definitely on my list...


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 7, 2012)

Derek, 
Congrats and a great story on an ultra rare Colson!  So, is yours the second (AUTHENTIC) one known in the hobby?!  Keep us posted with pics as it progresses...


----------



## Dave K (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow that is a killer bike.  I wish I had your bike luck!!!!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. 



The 39 is my special bike and I really enjoy it, it is a tough bike to find, I got really lucky with it and it was in Scott possession before me, he gave me the opportunity to own it and I really thank him. In the hobby I believe, not know for sure there is a total of 5 with the latest one just located by Scott McCasky and now  has a new home with someone here on The Cabe. He wanted one for so long, I'm really happy it found its way to him. Amazing how that works.


Adam, as far as I know Scott McCasky has the only dated 38 Commander and has changed hands over the years before him. Ive heard the story on how it was found. I won't spoil the details on someone else's bicycle. There is a rumor that perhaps there could be an original 38 Commander somewhere but has not yet been confirmed. I won't give any names on who mentioned it too me or where it could be. The 37 I currently own is far as I know the hobby knows is the only one accounted for. But really who knows what is still out there for sure. Not an easy bicycle to recognize unless you know what to look for.  

Could be wrong about the statistics here, so don't hold me accountable.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 18, 2014)

I recently became aware of these 37 Commanders. What a Stunning bike. The stars were truly aligned for you, amazing. What progress have you made on the bike?


----------



## Iverider (Mar 18, 2014)

One word--paragraphs!

Just kidding. Glad you found the bike you were seeking. It's a great feeling!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2014)

Great story, I've had experiences like that where you want something bad enough you telepathically channel it into existence.  I've never been able to hone in on anything quite that rare and specific though.  Its a gift, use it wisely.  I love that '39 Imperial BTW, I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome, Ron Summer is a great guy. I live in Atlanta so there has been many hour+ long phone calls back and fourth tanking about these crazy ol' Colsons.


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 20, 2014)

That is on my list of all time favorite. The flow of the tank and body with all the other pieces to this Colson its truly a piece of riding art that is ultra rare to find fitted together!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Bill Triplett's Colsons*

I think that Bill's 37 Commander & his 1938 Imperial Model 07468 are the two coolest vintage bikes that I have ever seen, bar none.  I went to nostalgic.net & couldn't find them any more but then googled Bill Triplett Colson & found them. Who is Bill Triplett & what about his collection?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 20, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Great story, I've had experiences like that where you want something bad enough you telepathically channel it into existence.  I've never been able to hone in on anything quite that rare and specific though.  Its a gift, use it wisely.  I love that '39 Imperial BTW, I never get tired of looking at it.




Right on Chris. Glad you do. Excellent bicycle and still pretty scarce. Thank you. I need to use the powers again 

Who knows what else is out there!!! We continue to be surprised.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 20, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Awesome, Ron Summer is a great guy. I live in Atlanta so there has been many hour+ long phone calls back and fourth tanking about these crazy ol' Colsons.




Ron is a great guy. I really consider him a friend. A super accommodating and true riot too spend with. Never a dull moment. I've had plenty of privilege times hanging and seeing his collection. It has lightened tremendously over the years. Still great hanging out. There's more to life than Colson and prewar bikes .


----------



## RJWess (Jan 3, 2015)

Wondering if you have any updated photos on your 37 commander? What a amazing bike. How many of these 37 are out there?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Wondering if you have any updated photos on your 37 commander? What a amazing bike. How many of these 37 are out there?




I believe this bike was sent down the road to another collector a while back. Only one of these that has surfaced as far as I've been told...:eek:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 3, 2015)

Great story and great find... cant wait to see all finished up congrats on your new Colson!


----------

